# univox guitars



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone know anything about this company?
i was on the webstie univox.org...pretty useful but at the same time, not a lot of info...

i'm currently guitar-sitting while my friend is out of the country...and i can't figure out which model is his...i can't figure out if it is the Custom in black (ebony) or the deluxe model...the thing is the guitar is black and the deluxe didn't come in black or ebony...but the custom didn't have a script writing of univox for the inlay...

this guitar looks more like the pictures of the Custom in ebony, but with the hardware (knobs, plastic around pickups [pickups aren't metal covered on this guitar] and script) of the deluxe in cherry in pict 2 on the website

the other thing that is weird is, there is no serial number on the back...which from what i read, there should be one...

let me know if anyone has any info...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You will have a tough time IDing any Univox guitars. From that site you can see how much the models varied. It's amazing how many different headstock and logo designs they had in a short time as well. That Univox site is the closest thing to an online database for Univox as far as I know as well.

If you post some photos of the actual guitar on a site with a huge user base like Gearpage you might have more luck.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

back in 76 i owned a Univox Eagle. basically a strat copy with an eagle carved into the body. i sold it a couple years later. 
it had a good solid maple neck and a decent tone for what was maybe a $150 guitar.

don't know about your friend's Les Paul copy but perhaps it has been modified from the original and that's why there is no serial number.
just a thought.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Is it a bolt on neck? A lot of those old MIJ LP copies had a serial on the neckplate. So if it's a bolt on, and the neckplate was replaced at some time that might explain the lack of serial.

There may be some date information inside the pickup routes too? Or if it's a bolt on, on the neck/ in the neck pocket?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out the links here..scroll down to univox...

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_u.htm

is it a "gimme"....???...










or a "mother"...???


----------

